# DEVELOPERS! I CAN HELP YOU HOST YOUR ROMS - IF INTERESTED!



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've been reading a lot of posts regarding *broken mirrors for Rom downloads & tool downloads* and I thought of something that could help everyone to keep their tools, roms and other things up if they needed them.

*I own a 1TB Dedicated Server that I can put these downloads onto for people to download through .torrent protocol*

Now BEFORE ANYONE SAYS ANYTHING ABOUT TORRENTS BEING BAD READ THIS:

*Torrents in themselves AREN'T illegal, it's what you use to download with the protocol that IS*. In this case, *because this doesn't follow under any category of piracy of copyrighted work or anything involving the filesharing of any media that is of what you could consider illegal downloading, it wouldn't be of any sort an issue* simply because *it's not violating any RIAA or MPAA legalities*.

SO with that out of the way - I offer to you my services, let me know if you're interested - this can prove very helpful and beneficial to those of you who keep getting your mirrors taken down.

Let me know


----------



## dtguitar04 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've often wondered why the android dev world hasn't taken to torrents. In my opinion, it's the right tool for the job.

I would be open to keeping torrents running on my server at home. My upload is only 5 mbit, but every bit helps!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

When someone put a torrent up for the leak, I downloaded it faster than any mirror and I did my part to seed. I think devs may shy away because torrents have a "bad name" despite many popular Linux distros using them as a major solution for distribution. Would cut down on a lot of the clogging on new releases if everyone bothered to seed.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

dtguitar04 said:


> When someone put a torrent up for the leak, I downloaded it faster than any mirror and I did my part to seed. I think devs may shy away because torrents have a "bad name" despite many popular Linux distros using them as a major solution for distribution. Would cut down on a lot of the clogging on new releases if everyone bothered to seed.


I'll seed it for as long as I need. I pay for the box monthly.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Who's said torrents are bad?

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

redbelly said:


> Who's said torrents are bad?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


No one did, look up a few posts


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a stereotype. Torrents are the best way to pirate things, but just because you own a pirate ship doesn't mean you pirate things.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah... nice gesture offering to do this, but don't think there's going to be any takers, for various reasons.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Explain quickdraw86... I mean I will say I haven't got any Devs on board for direct distribution (in addition to forum releases)...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

well, the impression i get is that hosting downloads on reputable sites (most preferably one's own site) or with known hosts is preferrable. hosting/uploading to a reputable site with established rules and practices by admins./site ownership allows an easy and trustworthy way to modify, upload, or remove content for the individual that uploaded the content. also, official threads allow for the inclusion of donation links, links to source (very important in open source), contact with the developer, and a possibility for the developer to increase his/her reputation from the likes/thanks of users, readily viewable feedback from users, and content review by site moderators/admins., all of which can also increase the confidence of a potential user that the content isn't malicious and won't otherwise harm a device. given alternative ways to provide downloads, i see no reason why a developer would opt for torrents, which are controversial, or unestablished websites. just my opinion.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

All good points, forums provide developers with A LOT of benefits. And heck, even Mecha Centre takes some of said benefits out. We include a link to source where possible, but maybe finding ways to bridge the gap between MC and forums would serve developers and improve the site.....

Meanwhile, don't be afraid to chime in, other viewers of this thread. The more the merrier.


----------

